# It's over



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://about-france.com/travel.htm#laws


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that, we all suspected it would be dropped so it is good news that common sense has prevailed.....

assuming of course that they don't do a Cameron and change their mind again..... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They'll be out of date by then anyway :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think Nuke may have a lot left


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

so have we......

PS anyone want one cheap? :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yippee, less stuff to keep in the glovebox!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm keeping mine. 
They'll increase my street-cred as they look like condoms.

Can't wait 'til my g/son starts poking around in the glove compartment again. :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeehaa,never bought any last year anyway.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bigtree said:


> Yeehaa,never bought any last year anyway.


Me neither. Anyway where!!! Where could you buy one? I never saw one in six months travelling last summer (a lot of it in France).

Mind you I tended to spend most of my time running between the Deli counter and booze isle. It was never a priority to be honest.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm gutted for P&O (not).

What are they going to do with all those overpriced ones they were trying to flog on the boat?

:roll: 


Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I strongly suspect that P&O and other vendors will be slow to announce this change and that there will be special offers on the next few weeks sailings of "2 for £2" or similar.......

I hope that anyone travelling over the next few weeks can let us know if this happens.......

I just have my doubts they will come clean that quickly, they had not announced the delay until March 1st when we last travelled (January 8th via DFDS to Calais) so the cynic in me says why would they change?

Dave :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I stock piled them

not that I drink much

But I thought I should keep an Eye on HIM

When I am SLIGHTLY inebriated 

So selling them off cheap  

Aldra 

Ive got two

Any offers???????


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aldra - _I've got two _ - of what?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

pippin - use your imagination.......... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nuke. Nuke

get on here and control this lot

Why am I paying my subs??

fanning myself to cool down :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*France*

Mine are on eBay.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This must be why I saw them at every checkout at our local supermarket yesterday.

Ray.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*France*

Mine are on eBay.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Penquin said:


> I strongly suspect that P&O and other vendors will be slow to announce this change and that there will be special offers on the next few weeks sailings of "2 for £2" or similar.......
> Dave :roll:


Good point Dave, not everyone will be as knowlegable as us.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

aldra said:


> Ive got two
> 
> Any offers???????


Yes! I'll give you a glass of wine for one! 

And then we can test if they work.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, that's a blow!

BARGAINS - GOING CHEAP - BREATHALYZERS AND BUDGIES!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I tried to buy some at the motoring accessory counter of the big services at the Aire de la Baie de Somme last September.

The assistant look blank at me and when I asked why she didn't have any - she just shrugged (they do that so well...)

Yeah - Nuke will have a few left over as will the ferries and the AA - all jumping on the bandwagon and fuelling our insecurities to line their pockets...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

And in the meantime Sarkozy's mate or whoever it was who made them, has trousered a fortune.

I bet Nicko made sure he got his cut :roll:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Told you that would happen ages ago!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*favour*

I was in favour of the idea


----------

